# Mixing Tropheus with Malawi Haps or Peacocks



## adanac50 (Apr 8, 2007)

Can it be done successfully or do I need to keep Tropheus species by themselves?
I have a 90G (4ft) tank. I currently feed all my cichlids NLS along with Spirulina
flakes. Do Tropheus like NLS?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

It can be done and tropheus love nls.  In fact, most hobbyists would only recommend combining those species if nls was the food being used. I would suggest getting your tropheus on nls prior to mixing the fish.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I will second that, it can be done, as well as the fact the they love nls. In the end, all that matters really is what you think about it. :thumb:


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

It will be fine with feeding NLS. One thing to always keep in mind regarding food - always feed like it is a Tropheus only tank. By that I mean no "meaty" treats like bloodworms, krill, brine shrimp, etc, and no huge chunks of any food - 1mm pellet size and/or flake food only.


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think people used to hold that true to their heart because of the different dietary needs and aggression. NLS takes care of the dietary needs (as mentioned above) and it depends on what Malawi you want to keep with tropheus. I personally hate to do it because I want my tropheus to breed and I've see that some malawi stop tropheus breeding.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It can be done.
In a 4 foot 90g I would keep just the Tropheus one type.
Far easier long term and for me more interesting.
In tanks longer than 48" and greater than 100g I feel free to add Malawi's but find adding other Tang cichlids and/or catfish more satisfying long term.
For max breeding you can not beet a species tank though.
Dainichi cichlid foods are another good option I think (veggie suitable but also good staple for all cichlids) as well as NLS and others :wink: .


----------

